# Child Decoys



## Britney Pelletier

Quality work! Why didn't I think of this? 

http://youtu.be/jKkA_o9aBXI


----------



## Bob Scott

](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Joby Becker

kids got moxy though, Ill give him that, kept on going even after the dog had to get pried off his leg...

I like how the poster of the video said that the dog is too much to train with him (him, not only his son, but him too) anymore.

this person should be referred to dcfs in my opinion.


----------



## Jackie Lockard

What did I just watch??? :-k

Well it's a fine dog and a fine kid.


----------



## Britney Pelletier

Joby Becker said:


> kids got moxy though, Ill give him that, kept on going even after the dog had to get pried off his leg...


so true! lol



Joby Becker said:


> I like how the poster of the video said that the dog is too much to train with him (him, not only his son, but him too) anymore.


Duh, Joby.. this puppy is BEYOND serious! he "looses" his mind to engage a decoy. ](*,)


----------



## Britney Pelletier

Jackie Lockard said:


> What did I just watch??? :-k
> 
> Well it's a fine dog and a fine kid.



LMAO, Jackie! Just keep scritchin' yer head.


----------



## Tim Lynam

I don't think that would win on America's Funniest Home Videos...

I think a "Here's your sign" is in order.


----------



## Lynda Myers

Wow, they truly don't come much stupider then that! What was the guy thinking by purposefully making has child a target. ](*,) ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Nicole Stark

Well, I just don't know about that. 

But I'm pretty good at being offensive when I want to be, so I think it might be best if I don't say anything at all.


----------



## Julie Blanding

Love the kid 'don't let him bite me this time,....i'm not afraid of YOU...'


----------



## Gerald Dunn

what a moron, let me say it one more time MORON!


----------



## Harry Keely

two words --- ****ING RETARDS

vanguard k9 AKA ulysee muff AKA Carlos new owner, hopely we wont see a video of Carlos on this poor little kid, some parents should be shot because the best part of them ran down the side of there parents legs at inception, really a crying dam shame that people like this exist:evil:

On another note kudos to the poor child with pride and strength to do it and have a animal hang off of you and for your dumb ass parent for even having this idea no comment[-X.

Sorry like I said I been trying to not comment on stuff, but sometimes its even to much for me to hold my words from coming out.


----------



## kerry engels

Harry Keely said:


> two words --- ****ING RETARDS
> 
> vanguard k9 AKA ulysee muff AKA Carlos new owner, hopely we wont see a video of Carlos on this poor little kid, some parents should be shot because the best part of them ran down the side of there parents legs at inception, really a crying dam shame that people like this exist:evil:
> 
> On another note kudos to the poor child with pride and strength to do it and have a animal hang off of you and for your dumb ass parent for even having this idea no comment[-X.
> 
> Sorry like I said I been trying to not comment on stuff, but sometimes its even to much for me to hold my words from coming out.


 
That is were Carlos ended up?


----------



## Joby Becker

Yes, Jeff got ripped off, and the dog was sold to McMuff before he was even payed for. McMuff probably orchestrated the whole thing himself.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Joby Becker said:


> Yes, Jeff got ripped off, and the dog was sold to McMuff before he was even payed for. McMuff probably orchestrated the whole thing himself.


Stupid is, as stupid does.


----------



## todd pavlus

Jeff should have sent him back to Holland where he belongs. But again money talks here in America, not common sense. Some people have more money than brains. In the end the dog always loses.


----------



## Britney Pelletier

todd pavlus said:


> Jeff should have sent him back to Holland where he belongs. But again money talks here in America, not common sense. Some people have more money than brains. In the end the dog always loses.


----------



## Nicole Stark

As much as I try to not pass judgement on others I feel compelled to say that this decision, while not mine to make, bothers me. Certainly there were other options to explore. IMO it was an absolutely unacceptable, irresponsible, and short sighted course of action. A decision that is going to have a ripple effect resulting in a number of unfortunate and negative consequences for years to come.


----------



## rick smith

i remember reading about Carlos
...of course the handling is suck ass, but he doesn't look so impressive in this short clip :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOpmkxqZfTM&feature=relmfu 

is this the same "Carlos" people are referring to ???


----------



## Britney Pelletier

Yes, Rick.. that's him.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

rick smith said:


> i remember reading about Carlos
> ...of course the handling is suck ass, but he doesn't look so impressive in this short clip :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOpmkxqZfTM&feature=relmfu
> 
> is this the same "Carlos" people are referring to ???


Rick,

Did you notice Jeff Ohelsens comment on the video?
What's I'm amazed by von der Muffs videos isn't the bad handling and training and the poor choice of having his kids "decoy". It is , he's the one posting them and doesn't realize how bad they are? :-(


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Nicole Stark said:


> Well, I just don't know about that.
> 
> But I'm pretty good at being offensive when I want to be, so I think it might be best if I don't say anything at all.


I wil join you


----------



## Jackie Lockard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycO3qkgd_6g&feature=relmfu

Come on guys, don't you think you're being a bit harsh for the greatest Dutch Shepherd alive? You all must be jealous.


----------



## Joby Becker

I am jealous, if I had different facilitiies I would have that dog, most likely. 

Lets not turn this into a Carlos bashing post, these vids were shot very shortly after the man got him, I do not care for the man at all, but I am sure he is taking a nice long slow bonding period with him.

Obviously not many people here have met the dog, Jeff had a pretty complete video series of the dog up in the past, which are now gone.

Due to who owns him now, I would not expect anything impressive to come out on video now anyhow, you see the rest of the vids?

Dont judge the dog by what you see in these videos. He is a very complete and hard dog.


----------



## Jackie Lockard

Not really meaning to bash anyone, just having a smirk based on the two videos I've seen and the comments that go with them.

Are any of those other videos around now? I saw two KNPV-style bite vids on the website that weren't definitively impressive. A good dog is a good dog, can't always help the handlers.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Jackie Lockard said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycO3qkgd_6g&feature=relmfu
> 
> Come on guys, don't you think you're being a bit harsh for the greatest Dutch Shepherd alive? You all must be jealous.


I know you were kidding but what I am is disappointed. I have a young bitch female off Carlos, which I like a good deal. I happened to discover one day purely by accident that this man now owned Carlos. How? Because my YouTube videos, most of them anyway, name the breeder and sire/dam and as a result cross linked to his videos of Carlos. The few videos he had up of Carlos showed a dog or side of him I had never seen before and in a place he doesn't belong. Nothing good can or will come from this.


----------



## Joby Becker

Jackie Lockard said:


> Not really meaning to bash anyone, just having a smirk based on the two videos I've seen and the comments that go with them.
> 
> Are any of those other videos around now? I saw two KNPV-style bite vids on the website that weren't definitively impressive. A good dog is a good dog, can't always help the handlers.


There never was much video of him online, Jeff pulled all the videos he made. 

Sometimes impressive dogs dont have many videos made of them. Although I think that object guard video is pretty impressive, if you listen to it... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H2r06_L_8g.


----------



## Jackie Lockard

Nicole - That stinks, but what does the pedigree mean if you have the puppy and you like how it's working for you?

Joby - Had my volume off the first time. Agreed, like the vid. I'm sure there are tons of great dogs out there that never saw the light of the internet. Sure there's lots of shitters that never did too.


----------



## Joby Becker

Jackie Lockard said:


> Nicole - That stinks, but what does the pedigree mean if you have the puppy and you like how it's working for you?
> 
> Joby - Had my volume off the first time. Agreed, like the vid. I'm sure there are tons of great dogs out there that never saw the light of the internet. Sure there's lots of shitters that never did too.


found one more video of him, nothing not a super video, but shows the dog.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUk6ceIOpT8


----------



## todd pavlus

Carlos was a good dog, maybe not a great producer, but that is another topic. Carlos is also not a young dog anymore, I think 7 yrs old. A good tough hard dog. The problem was that no one new how to handle him except for maybe Mike. He is a dog that should be worked daily and consistantly. These clowns that have him now and his previous owner JG. don't even know the proper dutch commands to use. You can't bring PHI dogs over here with no idea how they were trained or how to handle them. Everyone wants a tough dog..... until they actually get one.

Besides who has a name like ULYSEE MUFF....Morons


----------



## Britney Pelletier

Jackie Lockard said:


> Nicole - That stinks, but what does the pedigree mean if you have the puppy and you like how it's working for you?



I think that was the point of Nicole's post.. she does like her female a lot and therefore wouldn't be bashing her dog's father, since his genetics contributed to making her dog.


----------



## Joby Becker

Jeff knows the proper command to use for Dutch dogs, and also knew how to handle Carlos. just for the record..


----------



## rick smith

Thomas .. re "Did you notice Jeff Ohelsens comment on the video?"

Tx Thomas ...went back and read it =D>=D>

short video clips definitely don't "tell all" :lol:


----------



## Guest

Joby Becker said:


> Jeff knows the proper command to use for Dutch dogs, and also knew how to handle Carlos. just for the record..


 
Just out of curiosity, what brings you to that conclusion? Commands, yeah too easy..


----------



## Jackie Lockard

Britney Pelletier said:


> I think that was the point of Nicole's post.. she does like her female a lot and therefore wouldn't be bashing her dog's father, since his genetics contributed to making her dog.


I took it more of how everyone else views the dog now, obviously I'd think she wouldn't have much negative to say about her own dogs.


----------



## Nicole Stark

It was the association of ownership through a related dog that didn't want anything to do with. I have over 70 videos of Wasabi on my YouTube page, many are unlisted however she may be one of the more easily found Carlos offspring on YouTube. Her SchH protection training is boring to watch and if you are not into watching dogs searching then those vidoes would be too but for those interested in the last aspect, her hunt and environmentals are intact. I would be very disappointed if he were to use examples of her in any way to promote stud services or sell pups. 

Note: please don't misunderstand that last statement as me suggesting that she's the type of dog that people might use to show a prime example of his offspring. I only meant that because she's accessible that way, he might do so which is why I will be removing all references to Carlos from her videos.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Britney Pelletier said:


> I think that was the point of Nicole's post.. she does like her female a lot and therefore wouldn't be bashing her dog's father, since his genetics contributed to making her dog.


Yes, thank you. I do like her very much. She's everything I hoped to get in my first Dutch dog. She's a little ugly when wet though :razz:. But seriously, a cool dog. I even like the little dinosaur noises she makes when she's happy or at times frustrated.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten

Just went to watch some of your vids of her.. funny she did the paw wrap on the sch sleeve  mine does that too some times on leg bites


----------



## Nicole Stark

Marta Wajngarten said:


> Just went to watch some of your vids of her.. funny she did the paw wrap on the sch sleeve  mine does that too some times on leg bites


If she's in the right frame of mind she'll do it with just about anything. 

The dumbell or even a rug which I've had her upside down all wrapped up in just hanging there. I'm sure the neighbors wonder what the heck is going on sometimes. She was out back once and I thought I was being clever and snuck a sleeve on. 

It was like somehow I turned into this huge vacuum and before I knew it every part of her was in contact with me. I think I moved defensively away when I saw how fast she was coming which is how she ended up wrapping me in all 4 legs. 

At first it surprised me, then I started laughing because she was biting the crap out of me and scratching me every place possible. The back of the leg hurt and it made me scream a bit between laughing at her but I was laughing so hard at how stupid this all must have looked that I couldn't seem to pry that little shit off of me. Finally, I just gave her the sleeve.

She's really a fun dog, she always seems to make me laugh or suprise me in some way.


----------



## Christopher Smith

todd pavlus said:


> But again money talks here in America, not common sense.


Do you think that money is mute in Holland? I'm sure the dog was SOLD to the US, not donated.


----------



## todd pavlus

Your right about that...definately not mute over there. They make alot of money from people outside Holland.
Great observation:lol:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

What an idiot. Dog so serious and beyond your training ability, you have a him biting a kid whose barely past pottie training. 

T


----------



## Bob Scott

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> What an idiot. Dog so serious and beyond your training ability, you have a him biting a kid whose barely past pottie training.
> 
> T



That dog could probably ruin a lot of adult's potty training. :lol::wink:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

God, the guy looks so inept with the puppy, can't imagine him with something like Carlos once he settles in and gets comfortable. Had to laugh at Jeff O's comments on the videos. The idea that he's this crazy with a small child and has a dog of that caliber--what a disaster.


T


----------



## Bob Scott

And Jeff videoing it! ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Bob Scott said:


> And Jeff videoing it! ](*,)](*,)


Are you serious???? Missed that.

T


----------



## Dana McMahan

Did anyone see the newest video? Awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDEZVMirthk&list=UUdrPzItT6hTumrrw_bTDhYA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Gotta love him smearing soapy water in the pup's EYES! :-o


----------



## Martin Espericueta

Looks like he almost had his house burn down by the looks of the fireplace :O

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jami Craig

Dana McMahan said:


> Did anyone see the newest video? Awesome.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDEZVMirthk&list=UUdrPzItT6hTumrrw_bTDhYA&index=1&feature=plcp


I don't know...I"m pretty impressed.....I don't think either of mine would be okay with a nice good eyeball scrub...>_>

and I'm sure NO ONE here can put their puppy in and out of a crate with an extremely annoying background beat....


----------



## Nicole Stark

Whoever he is, he is proud of what he does. This, serves as a good motivator for some. In that latest video I have to admit that his dog (Neros) showed far more control than my little snipe does. Course I say that while I am at a point in my life where I'm absolutely ok with nothing being in control and that includes my dogs. Frankly, the lack of desire to control everything feels a bit liberating to me.

Whatever this is about for Muff Diver or whatever name he goes by, I do hope to see more of Carlos from him and truly just want to see that he takes good care of him.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten

Is he an aspiring rapper by night?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

You guys gotta learn to mute the computer--does great for annoying music and all that yapping I can't stand. But two thoughts. 1) Who says its Nero; 2) we see a dog with no baby decoy to trigger him doing crate work. Big deal. Since when is crate training impressive. Reminds me of Turnipseed with the pillow training. The guy films a puppy saying he's got the bad ass dog on a baby decoy that he can no longer control and now its damage control with crate training and a dog food bowl and a ball. So train pet dogs and leave the bite work and detection alone.

T


----------



## Joby Becker

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5814361/master-vandermuff


----------



## kerry engels

Joby Becker said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5814361/master-vandermuff


 
That's some funny shit right there! :grin:


----------



## Jesus Alvarez

If someone who works for the Florida Dept of Children & Families saw that video they might consider that child neglect or even endangerment.

People like this guy gives good, professional dog trainers a bad name. 

Most people have a coffee table & couch by the fire place. Looks like Muff has a pile of junk instead.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Jesus Alvarez said:


> If someone who works for the Florida Dept of Children & Families saw that video they might consider that child neglect or even endangerment.
> 
> People like this guy gives good, professional dog trainers a bad name.
> 
> Most people have a coffee table & couch by the fire place. Looks like Muff has a pile of junk instead.


 
I don't care about his housekeeping but ditto on the perception with the kid. The general public would look at that dog and think maniac. I looked at it and thought where is that kid's mother and how did she allow this. He can't see that he is on a video setting a dog on a kid to bite that he says he has no control over. I keep saying beware of what you put on the internet in the name of dog training. This is nothing but fuel to the AR fire and ditto for that Bessie video.

T


----------



## Britney Pelletier

Joby Becker said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5814361/master-vandermuff



OMG, Joby.. did you make those??? 

I just peed my pants like 6 times... LOVE the Jeff vs Connie one! hahah :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker

Britney Pelletier said:


> OMG, Joby.. did you make those???
> 
> I just peed my pants like 6 times... LOVE the Jeff vs Connie one! hahah :lol:


no TIm Stacy did.

I think Mike S. made a couple to but not sure, couldnt find them either way..

the Jeff vs. Arko one is pretty funny too I thought.


----------



## Zakia Days

Didn't read all the posts, but did watch the vid. Is this the same guy that has Carlos van Vos? If so, then I am not in the least bit surprised. I have some vid of a kid being trained to decoy. If his mom and dad okay it I'll post it. Looks a h*ll of a lot better than that!


----------



## Bart Karmich

I like how in the latest bark at the box video uploaded yesterday he describes himself in third person as" master dog trainer =, master von der muff in Jacksonville florida" and in the video he explains that, "I actually got my methods from off of Youtube." Hell yeah!

I'm not a hater though. The guy's ignorance shows and he makes stupid mistakes. So what, hopefully he learns before anyone gets hurt. The puppy looks fine. Great? Who can say. From what I can see, I could use a dog like that, but I'm not buying anything.

It looks like the guy wants to sell puppies. I don't see anything to suggest he isn't as ignorant in breeding as he is in training. Just saying.

So the guy and his pup are cool with me... but as a business, I'd run the other way.


----------

